# Does Ear Syringing Hurt?



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Well finally been to the doctors this mornin and i have to go back next Friday and get them syringed!! Cant believe i have to wait another week with this pain and the annoying thing of not being able to hear anything!

Does anybody know if it hurts? I had it done about 20 years ago but cant remember!! My mate had it done about 4 months ago and she said it hurt her!! Im scared! lol!


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

Doesn't hurt, just fills weird - but not in a bad way!

I used to have it done often as i suffered bad with ear infections.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

omggg it feeel amamzinggggg


----------



## welsh spaniel (Jun 9, 2009)

i wouldnt know to be honest..i thought it would just be uncomfortable lol
good luck


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Never had it done, but I sat in the Dr's room in Greece with my friend who did.

She had earache on the flight, so ended up at the Dr's...all they did was put some drops in to losen the built up wax, then next day when it was softened, they squirted a big syringe of water into her ear and all the wax was washed out.

She could have saved herself £90 though, and had them checked for free in the UK!!!!

You will be fine. xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

I used to have it done alot when I Was younger I had the muckiest ears ever I always remember how shocked my GP would be when all this gunk would com eout of my ears and he would say Ive never seen so much stuff come out of anyones ears....great confidence boost I know!

It never hurt just tickled and felt odd!

I have not had it done for years although I think I should. I think they way they do it now may be different!

Good Luck and it will be worth it!


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

If you've had a stuffed up ear for a while, it's the best feeling in the world!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks everybody, i feel a bit better but im just such a wimp and scared of everything!!


----------



## welsh spaniel (Jun 9, 2009)

aw dont be scared i bet itll be fine


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

It is so true if your ears are blocked up with wax Kelly when you get them doen its like instant relief you will feel like going back every week lol!


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

dont know much about syringing but apparantly that candle thing, cant think what its called, is great for clearing out ears. been told its really relaxing. i might be having it done soon as my friend is teaching a class and needs guinea pigs. lol. ill let you know how it is.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> dont know much about syringing but apparantly that candle thing, cant think what its called, is great for clearing out ears. been told its really relaxing. i might be having it done soon as my friend is teaching a class and needs guinea pigs. lol. ill let you know how it is.


Somebody at work was just telling me that his wife did this and it was really good! But im not too sure if it actually resolves the problem long term or not bur worthh taking a look! Let me know if you do!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah ive heard of the candle thing too! its meant to be really good...but honestly kelly im jealous! i love it so much, its like...let me think..its like you know when you have a shell to your ear and you can ''hear the sea'' its like the shell is taken away and you can hear the real ocean. and its like meltingly good. id get it everyday if i could!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> yeah ive heard of the candle thing too! its meant to be really good...but honestly kelly im jealous! i love it so much, its like...let me think..its like you know when you have a shell to your ear and you can ''hear the sea'' its like the shell is taken away and you can hear the real ocean. and its like meltingly good. id get it everyday if i could!


Yeah in a way im looking froward to it cos ive suffered with bad ears for years and it is just hurting me soo much but just a little worried but i know it will def be worth it! Thanks xx

p.s and im annoying Vinny by saying "what?" after everything he says lol!! x


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

i used to have gromits...urrghh my ears are fine now though  no more syringing lol hahaa good luck!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Nope Im trained to do it, shame your not closer i would have done it for you  Wont hurt abit. The candle thing isnt really for removing ear wax but i have heard it does help.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

crofty said:


> Nope Im trained to do it, shame your not closer i would have done it for you  Wont hurt abit. The candle thing isnt really for removing ear wax but i have heard it does help.


Hi Crofty, just out of curiosity....are they still supposed to do ear syringing if there is a lot of pain the ear? I got told they shouldnt do it but im no expert and just wondered if you knew at all? Thanks


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

No I wouldnt i would just use olive oil everyday to loosen the wax, if you are still getting pain there could be an infection there id go back to your GP.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

If there is an infection that is trapped behind a build up of wax then sometimes syringing is the only option.

I had this happen to me a few years ago and had to have my ear done so that I could get drops down there to clear up the infection.

One thing I have learnt though is to leave my ears well alone and resist the urge to waggle a finger down them.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

crofty said:


> No I wouldnt i would just use olive oil everyday to loosen the wax, if you are still getting pain there could be an infection there id go back to your GP.


Thanks Crofty!! Its such a nightmare, i might just check with the nurse when i go for syringing, do you think she will be able to tell, as i will have to wait ages to get another appointment, and the doctor did look in my ear but only for about a second!! I just dont want them to do the syringing if its gonna make it worse! x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

SeaThreePeeO said:


> If there is an infection that is trapped behind a build up of wax then sometimes syringing is the only option.
> 
> I had this happen to me a few years ago and had to have my ear done so that I could get drops down there to clear up the infection.
> 
> One thing I have learnt though is to leave my ears well alone and resist the urge to waggle a finger down them.


If there is a infection you should not syringe, the you would need a course of antibiotics and carry on loosening the wax with oil, otherwise if you try and syringe a badly infected ear with a heavy build up of wax you could end up with trapped water in your ear and make things alot worse. It depends on your situation.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Well ive been this morning to have my ears done!! What a waste of bl**dy time!! She syringed the one that has nothing wrong with it but she couldnt do the bad one!! :angry:

She tried but said it is too blocked up and i need to keep putting olive oil in it and go back again on Friday!! Its sooo painful and so annoying not being able to hear!! I hope to god they can do it on Friday!!

Crofty she said that she needs to unblock it before she can see if there is an infection there! 

So annoyed!! :angry::angry::angry:


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Well ive been this morning to have my ears done!! What a waste of bl**dy time!! She syringed the one that has nothing wrong with it but she couldnt do the bad one!! :angry:
> 
> She tried but said it is too blocked up and i need to keep putting olive oil in it and go back again on Friday!! Its sooo painful and so annoying not being able to hear!! I hope to god they can do it on Friday!!
> 
> ...


What a pain docters are.....throw some bleach down there that should unclog it, you mucky earred person you! LOL ...you know i love you really! x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

mimi g said:


> What a pain docters are.....throw some bleach down there that should unclog it, you mucky earred person you! LOL ...you know i love you really! x


Cheeky cow!! I clean my ears everyday, now i wonder why i bother!! lol


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

hmmmm oh dear, keep on with the olive oil hun, i know its not nice  big hugs x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kelly warm up the olive oil very lightly very slightly!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

umber said:


> Kelly warm up the olive oil very lightly very slightly!


Yeah i am doing, im just doing from the minute i get home til i go to bed! Cant wait for it to be over! lol


----------

